# Rockshaft seal



## robgest (May 11, 2007)

I have to replace the piston seal on the rockshaft. How do I get it on, and in what direction?

Case 530CK

Rob


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Rob,
I have never had one apart but if you go to caseih.com they will have a parts breakdown that may help you.
caseman-d


----------

